
Show HN: Theprice.cloud – Compare Prices of AWS, Google Cloud and Azure - zjfroot
http://theprice.cloud/
======
magacloud
Cloudureka -
[https://magic.cloudureka.com/#!/compare](https://magic.cloudureka.com/#!/compare)
\- does it for AWS, Google, Azure, DigitalOcean and Exoscale. Catch here is
that it compares with the real cloud cost, assimilates details from your cloud
and recommends clouds with better ROI.

(Disclaimer: I'm one of the founders of Cloudureka)

------
iamtew
[https://www.cloudorado.com/](https://www.cloudorado.com/) provides more
details and more providers though...

~~~
zjfroot
The idea behind [http://theprice.cloud](http://theprice.cloud) is to be a
simple and straightforward tool to compare 3 major public cloud providers
(AWS, GCP, Azure), especially in areas that other tools usually miss, for
example, egress network traffic and object storage.

------
zjfroot
Currently, it supports simple comparison of:

1) Network traffic egress to the internet

2) Object Storage

------
retrack
Does it uses providers API to fetch the pricing?

------
bjinwright
You should add DigitalOcean

